# buying a vehicle



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Thinking of buying a vehicle here in Philippines. ( No I am not in Manila but in the provinces where traffic is semi normal)

Any pointers on how to avoid scams?

I have heard that in a private sale you ask the seller to go with you to the LTO for the transfer and not pay until the LTO says no issues on title.

What sort of fees and transfer costs would I be looking at?

Have my eye on a couple Kia Sportages, both 2012 from same dealer. These are fresh imports from South Korea. Any hidden taxes etc that I should be aware of on these?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> Thinking of buying a vehicle here in Philippines. ( No I am not in Manila but in the provinces where traffic is semi normal)
> 
> Any pointers on how to avoid scams?
> 
> ...


I bought 3 vehicles here.......1st from a "referred" friend, the 2nd was from a pastor who sold cars on the side.........hmmm, kinda conflict of interests, hehehe. The truck I have now was bought from a dealer. 
The plate remains with the vehicle through ALL owners. Registration Sticker is good for 1 year, hopefully you have several months remaining. Insurance is good for 1 year and LTO requires that.
In Davao, there is an insurance company right across street from MAIN LTO office.
It will save you lots of future headaches if the registration was processed in your area, because it takes time and money to re-register from another area.
Its best to go to the attorney together for notarization, but that's NOT the normal here. 
By western standards, attorney fees, LTO processing of Title, insurance are not expensive at all. Its the time it takes that is frustrating.
I don't know of any other fees.
Hope this helps.


----------

